# Tskhitsivilli



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

I read a report yesterday saying he is out the door

I thought M'ike D'Antoni traded for him with the assumption he was a project and would start to get some real minutes this year or next.

So is N'Ikolai T'Skitishvilli gone or what?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, Skita didn't show much when he did play, and we're slim on money as it is so.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

just get rid of him.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Strange, so we are down to

Nash
Raja
Marion
Diaw
Amare

KT
Jones
Burke 

TT Maybe
House gone
Skita gone

Thats 8 players :|. Don't you need 11 or 12 to be an NBA team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We're looking at 2 guards, TT, and someone athletic on the perimeter. According to the new article I posted. We want to someone like that to help us in WCF.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> Strange, so we are down to
> 
> Nash
> Raja
> ...



You forgot Leandro Barbosa. And House isn't officiallly gone so lets pray. Because there is no way that I want him to play beside Antoine Walker.

ALSO... I have a question. What does it mean when it says first round draft pick top 5 protected untill 2007?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> You forgot Leandro Barbosa. And House isn't officiallly gone so lets pray. Because there is no way that I want him to play beside Antoine Walker.
> 
> ALSO... I have a question. What does it mean when it says first round draft pick top 5 protected untill 2007?


House is gone. His agent said he's opting out. And I didn't even notice Barbosa lol.

And top 5 protected means if you if it's top 5, it's not our pick. But from Atlanta their pick to us is top 3 protected next yr.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> House is gone. His agent said he's opting out. And I didn't even notice Barbosa lol.
> 
> And top 5 protected means if you if it's top 5, it's not our pick. But from Atlanta their pick to us is top 3 protected next yr.


So if Atlanta is top 3 next year do we just not get a pick from them ever? That just screws us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No, it changes from yr to yr. Lottery this yr, top 3 next yr, and unprotected in '08. It's not slam dunk that great prospects will be out next yr so, 08 may be lucky time to get it. But we could wind up with a really good player if it's between 4th- 8th pick next yr


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> No, it changes from yr to yr. Lottery this yr, top 3 next yr, and unprotected in '08. It's not slam dunk that great prospects will be out next yr so, 08 may be lucky time to get it. But we could wind up with a really good player if it's between 4th- 8th pick next yr


Man, hopefully these highschool kids stay at least two years... then we can hope Atlanta gets a high pick in '08.

Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Chase Budinger, etc.
-best hs class ever.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazers claim Tskitishvili 


> The Blazers today claimed former lottery pick Nikoloz Tskitishvili off waivers from the Phoenix Suns and expect the 7-foot forward with long-range shooting touch to play on the team's Summer League team in Las Vegas with a chance to be invited to training camp.
> 
> Tskitishvili was the fifth overall pick in the 2002 draft by the Denver Nuggets, but has struggled in the NBA, averaging 2.9 points in 11.3 minutes in 172 career games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> Man, hopefully these highschool kids stay at least two years... then we can hope Atlanta gets a high pick in '08.
> 
> Greg Oden, Kevin Durant, Chase Budinger, etc.
> -best hs class ever.



The '07 draft is pretty deep so even if Atlanta ends up 4 or 5 we should get a pretty decent player. If they do get Top 3 next year we will use it in '08 and chances are Atlanta will be in the lottery again anyway.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

WTF?

So we trade a second round pick to look at this guy for half a season?

I guess we didn't like what we saw.

Perhaps there is a reason he has been a bust so far. A lack of effort perhaps?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't believe he was picked #4 overral. Thats just sad.
Anytime he was on the floor it was ugly. Burke is better then him.
Burke is even more athletic then him. Portland has landed another benchwarmer.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh woops on Barbosa but still thats only 9 players. I really don't see how we are going to get another 3 players with the small amount of money sarver is allowing us to throw around, and if we want three players that can help us in the WCF then hmm. Say we sign TT for 4 mil of the MLE, would Lindsy Hunter take the veterans minimum or the Biannual exception thing. Use the trade exception on Steve Blake


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh woops on Barbosa but still thats only 9 players. I really don't see how we are going to get another 3 players with the small amount of money sarver is allowing us to throw around, and if we want three players that can help us in the WCF then hmm. Say we sign TT for 4 mil of the MLE, would Lindsy Hunter take the veterans minimum or the Biannual exception thing. Use the trade exception on Steve Blake


 I agree that Blake would be a huge acquisition for your team. However, with Telfair gone, it will be more difficult to get him. The Blazers still have 3 PGs - they added Dan D in the trade from Boston - but, Blake is probably the designated starter. The one advantage you might have is that Nash (former GM) foolishly signed Blake to the same stupid 2-year deal as Joel P; which means they have no bird rights to Blake after this upcoming year. So, they could lose him next year without any compensation OR trade him now and get something in return.

Your move.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

southnc said:


> I agree that Blake would be a huge acquisition for your team. However, with Telfair gone, it will be more difficult to get him. The Blazers still have 3 PGs - they added Dan D in the trade from Boston - but, Blake is probably the designated starter. The one advantage you might have is that Nash (former GM) foolishly signed Blake to the same stupid 2-year deal as Joel P; which means they have no bird rights to Blake after this upcoming year. So, they could lose him next year without any compensation OR trade him now and get something in return.
> 
> Your move.


Thanks on pointing on Dan D, that means they have 4 PG. Steve Blake, Jarret Jack, Dan D and Sergio Redriguez. We really should be having talks with Portland to acquire someone, as i think Blake or Jack are more attractive than any free agent PG's, such a Lindsy Hunter or Boby Jackson. They main free agent id love the Suns to sign is Matt Harpring, but he would have to take Veterans minimum if we re-sign TT. 

Also the negotiations between Chris Wilcox and Seattle have hit a snag and Phoenix and New Jersey have shown interest. Getting Wilcox would be great with his athleticism and explosiveness, although this would definately invlove moving a piece of our team.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Portland would have no problem trading Blake for a 1st round pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Our late first rder, yes 

I doubt, we'd trade the one we get from Atlanta and Boston (from Cavs)


----------

